# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones, derrumbamiento de ´marges´ y árboles complican la vida a la part forana

## Embalses

*Los servicios de emergencia y las policías locales no dan abasto por la multitud de llamadas*


*I. OLAIZOLA. PALMA.* Inundaciones de viviendas, caídas de marges y árboles que hicieron impracticables muchas vías, desbordamientos de torrentes, derrumbamiento de un tramo de la carretera de Cala Tuent, aulas en un estado penoso tras las fuertes lluvias que hacían imposible cualquier atisbo de labor pedagógica. Este es el caótico panorama con que ayer se despertaron numerosos pueblos de la part forana.
El municipio de Andratx recibió durante las últimas 24 horas una tromba de agua y granizo llegando a sumar en algunos puntos 140 litros por metro cuadrado. El torrente que desemboca en el Port d´Andratx se desbordó por completo y a su paso dejo varias viviendas inundadas donde tuvieron que desalojar a varios vecinos. La carretera que une la localidad de s´Arracó con Sant Elm sufrió varios derrumbes a causa de la tromba de agua registrada y numerosos marges no aguantaron. Lo mismo pasó con la vía que une el Port d´Andratx con Camp de Mar al igual que en algunas urbanizaciones del núcleo costero, especialmente en Cala Llamp. También se registraron intervenciones por caída de rocas de grandes proporciones en la carretera que une Andratx con Estellencs así como la vía que une esta localidad con Esporles, informa Lorenzo Gutiérrez.
 En Puigpunyent, la situación también era complicada: viviendas inundadas, peligro de desbordamiento del torrente, árboles y marges caídos y mucho, mucho trabajo. Los tres policías locales del municipio han tenido que doblar turnos y trabajar hasta diecisiete horas ininterrumpidamente.
 Los bomberos de Mallorca, junto a efectivos de la dirección general de emergencias, se multiplicaron para evacuar a personas y retirar ramas y árboles caídos en la localidad de Valldemossa, muy afectada por las fuertes lluvias.
 Las clases de la escuela infantil y de la escoleta de Esporles han sido suspendidas para hoy debido a las deficiencias en la construcción que las abundantes precipitaciones han puesto de manifiesto. Los dos pabellones de deportes de la localidad se inundaron y hubieron de suspenderse las actividades previstas para ayer, informa Xisco Senyer.
 En Sóller, el torrent Major fluyó con mucho caudal, a escasos centímetros de desbordarse. A su paso por el Camp de sa Mar se produjeron los incidentes más destacados. También se tuvieron que cerrar los accesos al camí de sa Figuera, el de la Torrentera y el de Can Creueta por la crecida de los torrentes y el desprendimiento de bancales sobre la calzada, informa Joan Mora.
 El colegio público Mestre Colom de Bunyola resistió mal, a sus ochenta años de edad, los embates de este temporal. "No es sólo ahora, siempre pasa lo mismo", afirmaba una indignada Francina Jaume, directora del centro. Los maestros se esmeraron en la limpieza de las aulas inundadas y las clases no se suspendieron, informa Jaume Mateu.


· Sa pobla.- Cortes en la carretera de s´Albufera por inundación del vial, cierre de la vía de Crestatx por desbordamiento del torrente de Sant Miquel y mucha preocupación por los cultivos de patata, informa Maria Antònia Crespí.

· Escorca.- El derrumbamiento de un tramo de hasta 30 metros en la carretera de Cala Tuent ha dejado aislados a cinco vecinos que se encuentran bien y con los que el ayuntamiento está en contacto para facilitar un rápido desalojo en caso de ser necesario.

· Marratxí.- En este municipio, el desbordamiento del torrente de Coanegra obligó a desalojar tres viviendas unifamiliares ubicadas en la zona, informa Miquel Bosch.

· Muro.- Las fuertes lluvias provocaron la caída de un tejado de una vivienda semiabandonada donde se refugiaba un indigente que tuvo que ser trasladado a un centro hospitalario, aunque sus heridas no revestían gravedad.



http://www.diariodemallorca.es/secci...da-part-forana

----------

